

I wasn't accepted in YCombinator and this is how my startup looks now - IvarsIndriks
http://writer.is/

======
skaplun
I think this could be cool if i could see when the writer writes a certain
paragraph in a burst or slowly, where he gets stuck and what he does with it.
As is, i got tired half way into the about page

~~~
IvarsIndriks
Good point. Also, keyboard sounds can give an extra feeling. Currently, we are
working on special editor where you and manage speed, delete animations and
other visual animations regarding typing.

